# Finally back to work....



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

And people still want to join the IBEW?!

What a great union.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jza said:


> And people still want to join the IBEW?!
> 
> What a great union.


sad...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

jza said:


> And people still want to join the IBEW?!
> 
> What a great union.





HARRY304E said:


> sad...


Lots of locals are slow. But when it rains it pours and some people prefer it.

I've been slammed for a few months straight, and no end in sight.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jza said:


> And people still want to join the IBEW?!
> 
> What a great union.


 
It is not the union it is the economy. That the union will not let them work at other non-union jobs is the sin, in their profession.

But the real issue here is *CONGRADULATIONS*, HOPE THE CALL OUT LAST!


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> It is not the union it is the economy. That the union will not let them work at other non-union jobs is the sin, in their profession.
> 
> But the real issue here is *CONGRADULATIONS*, HOPE THE CALL OUT LAST!


Thanks Brian John...although I do believe the economy AND our LOCAL union are both at fault . Hard to get a job when the union contractors don't want to bid , can't blame them though...it is their company , but maybe they shouldn't be union ? Hard corner we've been pushed into up here...guys sliding time , BA not caring about members , the list goes on and on . That's a different subject that I won't post on here...too many who think they know , but really don't .

Just glad to get a job , work my butt off , and get some money coming back in .


----------

